# Autumn hunting v newcomers meet



## horselessplans (10 May 2020)

Hey all

I haven't hunted be for but it is something I would like to try. From what I can tell my nearest packs are Lauderdale and jedforest.  I roughly no the difference between autumn hunting and proper hunting and initially thought Autumn hunting was best for a newbie. However I notice that the Lauderdale also have a newcomer day. Is there a big difference between a newcomer day and a normal autumn hunting day? 

Just trying to work out my options for the season starting (or for next year if covidputs an end to this year) I would be using a hire horse if that makes any difference ( I have a few hire options) 

Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## horselessplans (10 May 2020)

Oops this was meant to be in hunting forum.... how .ca I get this moved??


----------



## be positive (10 May 2020)

If you are hiring you will get more out of a newcomers day, go out on foot autumn hunting to get a feel for what is going on, to meet a few people, if you were taking your own I would say get out autumn hunting as much as possible to get it used to everything in a quiet more controlled way but if you are paying to hire it can be an expensive morning with a very early start to hang about not doing very much.


----------



## horselessplans (10 May 2020)

Thank you for your advice. I thinkt that's a good plan to be out on a newcomers day and follow the nun on foot during sutumn hunting



be positive said:



			If you are hiring you will get more out of a newcomers day, go out on foot autumn hunting to get a feel for what is going on, to meet a few people, if you were taking your own I would say get out autumn hunting as much as possible to get it used to everything in a quiet more controlled way but if you are paying to hire it can be an expensive morning with a very early start to hang about not doing very much.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SOS (10 May 2020)

As BP said. If you’re hiring them perhaps newcomers day. But it can be a little bit of a mess with out of control horses (and riders!) charging about and can feel chaotic at times. If you’re an experienced rider, happy to get on a unknown horse and go for it with a slightly messy crowd then do it. There will be some education, probably a bit of optional jumping (I don’t personally know the hunts but all my local ones would put a bit of a jump on for newcomers) but generally a nice day. And people will be lenient and expect people to not perhaps know the rules.

That said parking next to an experienced hunt member autumn hunting and engaging in polite, quiet conversation teaches you a lot about hunting and it’s etiquette. It’s slower paced and lets you, and the fittening horses, get back into the swing of things. And if you had your own I’d say 100% get out as much as possible autumn hunting on your first season.

If you are an experienced and capable rider with a bit of time and dedication, I would have a look around for someone looking for help getting their hunters fit this summer. Say you would love to learn more about hunting and eventually hunt. In my teenage years I spent many hours walking/trotting hunters over the summer in return for a space for a bottom in a saddle out autumn hunting. Met some fantastic people and horses, that I still know today.

Also note some hireling places will offer a discount for autumn hunting with the turnout being less demanding, a shorter, less intense day and being less popular which is also serving a purpose of fittening their horse. If you’re less experienced then contact a hireling person soon and ask them similarly about getting to know a horse over the summer or how much autumn hunting is.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Shay (10 May 2020)

There is a massive difference between autumn hunting and newcomers day!

Newcomers is one day designed to encourage folk who have no experience of hunting. It will be at a reasonable time of day.  It will have  fair pace and aim for a reasonable set of (usually optional) hunt jumps.  Think of it as a sponsored ride on steriods.  The idea is to showcase what the hunt has to offer.  But it also attracts a lot of inexperienced (in hunt terms) riders and horses.  That is of course what it is designed to do, but it can be chaoctic.  

Autumn hunting on contrast is there to fitten horses and hounds.  It often takes place at a fairly ongodly hour of the morning - or if you are lucky at tea time!.  It is shorter.  And massively calmer.  You may find you don't get out of walk or at most a trot.  There won't be much jumping.  Its perfect for introducing new horses to hounds and  - of course - for getting everyone fitter.  But it isn't a display piece.  The cap is usually significantly less - and the cost of a hireling often (if they will hire at all) less.  But if you are hiring it is a very short day often with very little action.  

Probably the best thing to do is ask your Hunt Sec for reccommendations for local hirelings and then talk to them about what you want for a day, what your expereince is etc.  They may want you to do a ridden assessment. They can help you find a day with the sort of country that suits your hopes and ability.


----------



## horselessplans (11 May 2020)

Thank you for your helpful replies!  I don't mind ungodly hours or boring days I really just want to get involved and learn to eventually try "hunting proper"  (though I am in no rush.)

I have a lovely lady who I have hired off many times for common ridings and she hires for 2 of my local hunts.  She is happy to pair me with a horse I have previously used for a common riding, so that at least I know the horse (though i do totally appreciate that the same horse may well act completely different when out with hounds)


----------



## Jenni_ (23 June 2020)

I hunt occasionally with Jed Forest, and have followed Lauderdale on foot.

If you want a quieter day, go with Jed, busier go with Lauderdale.

Personally, I’d skip Newcomers day and just go out on a normal day. Like someone has said newcomers can be a bit mad... Speak to the Secretary before hand and they’ll perhaps buddy you up. I’m happy to meet you out too if you’d like company.

Who are you hiring from? Lesley Douglas and Susanne McIntosh (Kailzie) do nice hirelings. P.S I’m a fellow common rider


----------

